# which is the good idea and which the dumb?



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

My wife and I are planning to make our holiday layout permanent and expand it a bit. Our garden has a walkway in it made of Trex. The trex is laid right at ground level--picture is here:










The expansion plans call for the new track to cross that path twice, parralel to the edges of the trex board. Basically, parrallel to the botom of the picture.


My wife wants the crossing to be at grade. I've been thinking of two ways to do this

1. First would be to set the track in the trex board like streetcar rails--usng my table saw, cut a groove that's exactly to guage, then epoxy the track in place. Upside is it's neat and relatively prototypica, nobody trips. Downside, I think,  is going to be accuracy--I've got to get those cuts exactly right. Would it work to do it on a table saw? Not, I'm thinking, if the edge of the trex board is uneven. I could use a router also, but I'd have the same problem--how to get two dead straight lines exactly the right width apart in my crowded home shop

My second option would be to order a few of these:

http://www.railclamp.com/sitePhotos/roadCrossing24.jpg
_Image exceeds 640 pixel max. width - converted to link. Mod.
_
From Split-Jaw, and then to rout a channel in the trex and set the crossing piece in the channel
Upside: requires less accuracy

Downside: less prototypical, colors won't match, more expensive

Any thoughts on which would work better? I actually don't know how much leeway there is in guaging track. I'm leanign twards option two


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

First question:  Are you using track power or battery power?  The answer could make a difference in your options.
JimC.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 01/11/2008 9:55 AM

My second option would be to order a few of these:



......

Downside: less prototypical, colors won't match, more expensive







Interesting.. I don't think either one is a dumb idea..
 
Sounds to me as though you are just having doubts as to your ability to cut accutarely. IMHO, I'd think the table saw would be the better tool, as long as you take the time to make absoutely sure that your rip fence is accurately aligned.  Just take your time and make as many test cuts in scrap stock as necessary to be certain that your gauge is correct.

I like the idea of the Split-Jaw road crossing though. Take a peek at many of your prototype grade crossing. the pavement rarely remains consistant in coloration. It'll probably be closer to prototype than you think. 

Also, having a contrasting color at the crossings may help deter inadvertant tripping and bring your guests attention to the fact that they may have their Nike or Adidas involved in a grade crossing incident.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

I have two of the Split-Jaw crossing pieces that I use at Christmas. They are solid, tough, well made, and easily connected to other track. It seems to me that the S-J option insures that your track is accurate. It is possible to totally remove the rails (easily) if you have clearance at the end.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I've seen the rails set into grooves cut in the deck.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll throw out a third option - Dado out the trex board so you can the track and sit in it with with the rail head flush with the other boards. The just fill in the areas around the rails Trex shims glued in with a bit of silicone or liquid nails. 

-Brian


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Try the first option. if it does not satisfy you, you still got option two.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be running track power. I like the idea of having the slots for track cut in the trex--and it's true, I could try it and if it fails, cut a large opening for the Split Jaw roadbed

There isn't a lot of leeway in getting the guage right, is there?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

to get the distance right, you might just screw another rail above the one to be placed.

use some washers and bolts. screw the rails, you want to put, above some other rails, turn it upside down, put it in place, and glue it.
the washers must be big enough, that the boltheads don't touch your floor.

here i tried, to give you an impression:


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Stan Ceaderleaf  made a  set of tracks to cross his dirveway  right at the  gararge entrance.   He  could drive his car across it.   Send him a E mail.  He  might have some pics.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

there was a feature in GR a year or so ago, that had rails laid "into" the decking...it looked really nice! I'll see if I can dig the issue up. 
cale

edit:

December 2004 Page78..Cover Feature of The Madoc & North Hastings Rwy...

www.davidwoodhead.com/page5.html

......I found great inspiration from this particular article, it was my first GR Mag I bought right after I caught the bug!....and now to visit his site, for the first time...thanks for the reminder!

below is a scan of item in question-hope it helps


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Attach a fence to the trex and use your router on it. Move it 45mm square it with your first cut and do another. I have laid some crappy track and not had to horrible of luck with it. A straight shot through the trex should be pretty easy. If you goof up pull out the trex and start over or try another method. 
Terry


----------

